# Stealth Vape Anyone??



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

just a few stealth vape devices i found and like...

Reactions: Like 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## free3dom (26/11/14)

Some of these look really cool...and very useful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (26/11/14)

One more for you

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cat (26/11/14)

hey, that one looks like an asthma inhaler, way to go. That'll fool them. hmm, on flights.


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

kimbo said:


> One more for you



i like it a lot!!! please tell me that is yours and you know where i can get one


----------



## johan (26/11/14)

This is an old one but I still like it:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

johan said:


> This is an old one but I still like it:
> 
> View attachment 16125
> 
> ...



That is awesome. Simple yet perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (26/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> i like it a lot!!! please tell me that is yours and you know where i can get one



Sorry just say the pic on FB, looking for it now but it is gone


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Sorry just say the pic on FB, looking for it now but it is gone



What a pity. But ill keep my eyes peeled too


----------



## kimbo (26/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> What a pity. But ill keep my eyes peeled too



It was in the Kayfun Addicts group, showing the small mod with the Kayfun with a Bell Cap


----------



## Ollie (26/11/14)

i thought the iStick was stealth! boy was i wrong! hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (27/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> i like it a lot!!! please tell me that is yours and you know where i can get one



http://www.vapingcraze.com/Versa-Mod-p/versa-sbs-alumibronze.htm


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

Hehe, I like that asthma pump one as well


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

kimbo said:


> http://www.vapingcraze.com/Versa-Mod-p/versa-sbs-alumibronze.htm


hmmmmmmmmmmm....
so what exactly are you saying @kimbo


----------



## Riaz (27/11/14)

did you guys see this

https://www.fasttech.com/product/1923600

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

kimbo said:


> http://www.vapingcraze.com/Versa-Mod-p/versa-sbs-alumibronze.htm



I wish they did a SS one! I hate Patina...


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

Riaz said:


> did you guys see this
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/1923600


nice find @Riaz
except its fasttech...


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

Riaz said:


> did you guys see this
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/1923600



I did not... thanks! Ordered!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I did not... thanks! Ordered!


are you serious?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> are you serious?



Sure... I love new crap to play with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure... I love new crap to play with!



yeah thats for sure
would love to get one too but i really dont have the patience to wait all that long to get it.


----------



## Humbolt (27/11/14)

@Rob Fisher how long do you usually wait for your fasttech orders? Presuming the PO is not striking.


----------



## Wesley (27/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> yeah thats for sure
> would love to get one too but i really dont have the patience to wait all that long to get it.



Better late than never!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

Humbolt said:


> @Rob Fisher how long do you usually wait for your fasttech orders? Presuming the PO is not striking.



Anywhere from 3 weeks to 3 months! I haven't had a delivery from them since the strike started... if you order from them you have to order and forget and then get a surprise when it eventually arrives!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (27/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> nice find @Riaz
> except its fasttech...


http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/2014-box-mod-rogue-workx-by_60065031295.html


----------



## Humbolt (27/11/14)

Thanks. I've ordered a few things for the past few months, with the plan of ordering something every month. Just wanted an idea of what delivery time to expect.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (27/11/14)

This is mine. Givo 18350

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Humbolt (27/11/14)

@2 Angry Wolves that is SO cool, man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (27/11/14)

Riaz said:


> did you guys see this
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/1923600


This is soo cool, I'm so tempted. You know if they sell just the 510 connector? I've looked but don't see any.


----------



## Cat (27/11/14)

[The fasttech device] Nice. i wonder why the blue one is $16 and the black and silver ones are $18. Weird. ...i didn't know black anodising was more epensive. [?]
it needs a small mech mod to be 'stealth', i suppose a 18350 battery.

The one that looks like an asthma inhaler is not a vape, it's a 'herbalizer'. Which is hardly going to be 'stealth', imagine.
http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/08/01/puffit-vaporizer-review-mimics-asthma-inhaler-stealth/17183/
http://vaporizer-info.com/en/reviews/review-puffit-vaporizer


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

kimbo said:


> http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/2014-box-mod-rogue-workx-by_60065031295.html


Wonder if one of the vendors won't bring these in


----------



## kimbo (27/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Wonder if one of the vendors won't bring these in



I mailed them. This was the response:

hi friend
thanks for your inquiry i am bella from vceego .
about this products ,it it our preselling products so now we have not make sure the price .
when we get the price i will tell you .

bella

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

kimbo said:


> I mailed them. This was the response:
> 
> hi friend
> thanks for your inquiry i am bella from vceego .
> ...



I'll do some research on the morn too on maybe a box stealth vaporizer so we have multiple options

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorganSa (28/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (1/12/14)

MorganSa said:


>



What's that little mod and what's it capabilities ?


----------



## Marzuq (1/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I did not... thanks! Ordered!


@Rob Fisher please keep us updated on your buy. Would be keen to know what the total cost was and how long it took to get delivered


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Rob Fisher please keep us updated on your buy. Would be keen to know what the total cost was and how long it took to get delivered



Will do... but I guess by the time it arrives I will have forgotten your request but remind me when vape mail eventually arrives... 

I have given up even trying to track Fastech orders and have 4 or 5 in the system since the strike and not one has arrived yet!


----------



## BumbleBee (4/12/14)

It's so cute! 




IN'AX NANO Style 18350 Mechanical Mod w/ RDA Hybrid Dripper

It is a miniature 18350 mechanical mod with a built in rebuildable dripping atomizer. It requires the use of ceramic wick that slides over the thin center post, you then attach the wire to the center post and wrap it around the wick. When you get to the base the wire screws to a negative post screw on the wall of the RDA

POM mouthpiece
Diameter: 22 mm
Air flow adjustable
Bottom magnetic firing button without lock
Powered by single 18350 battery (battery sold separately)
Find it here for $16.61...... http://www.fasttech.com/products/3099/10011504/1994100-in-ax-nano-style-18350-mehcanical-mod-w-rda

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WHITELABEL (4/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> It's so cute!
> 
> View attachment 16681
> 
> ...


Yep, get in my basket!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pimcowboy (4/12/14)

MorganSa said:


>


what is that it looks awesome!


----------



## kimbo (8/12/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Achmat89 (8/12/14)

Stealth mode on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/12/14)

My latest stealth device:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki (8/12/14)

johan said:


> My latest stealth device:
> 
> View attachment 17031


That looks like a great little device @johan! 

Will await your thoughts over a good few days of use  

PS welcome back Ω

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## dekang suppliers (8/12/14)

Two thumbs up for the asthma pump.


----------



## dekang suppliers (8/12/14)

johan said:


> My latest stealth device:
> 
> View attachment 17031



I went for the wood finish eGrip, feels silky smooth in your hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (10/12/14)




----------



## Achmat89 (10/12/14)

Ok just a quick question, You know usually the coils heat up the metal of the RDA right? also depending on what set up you have.

Wont these stealth mec mods burn the shit outa you hand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (10/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Ok just a quick question, You know usually the coils heat up the metal of the RDA right? also depending on what set up you have.
> 
> Wont these stealth mec mods burn the shit outa you hand?



why would you hold the atty not the battery tube ,.. it that heats up .. run


----------



## Achmat89 (10/12/14)

LOL have you seen the size of some of those things... hard to grip if only at the bottom especially for guys with big hands.

Im not saying i would grip it at the atty, but sometimes the atty heats up and makes the actual mod hot as well, seeing that it is smaller the heat would cover most of the actual mod.

Was just thinking about it, just a logical thought seeing that i've never seen or held these mods.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (10/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> LOL have you seen the size of some of those things... hard to grip if only at the bottom especially for guys with big hands.
> 
> Im not saying i would grip it at the atty, but sometimes the atty heats up and makes the actual mod hot as well, seeing that it is smaller the heat would cover most of the actual mod.
> 
> Was just thinking about it, just a logical thought seeing that i've never seen or held these mods.


Those size mods would mostly hold a single 18350 battery and with that sized battery cant really go below 1ohm (or rather it is not advised going below 1ohm)

Also its a stealth device so the purpose of it is not to chug on it but to take that single or double short pull stealth vape hence heat shouldn't be a problem.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89 (10/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> Those size mods would mostly hold a single 18350 battery and with that sized battery cant really go below 1ohm (or rather it is not advised going below 1ohm)
> 
> Also its a stealth device so the purpose of it is not to chug on it but to take that single or double short pull stealth vape hence heat shouldn't be a problem.



That practically cleared up most of what i was thinking lol

Shot bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

I want one of these but it's a little pricey! 

http://www.vapordna.com/Tomahawk-Mod-by-Mohawk-Mods-p/tmk001.htm


----------

